# Tipping...What are your thoughts?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Please have a look at the following and discuss...be sure to read the last paragraph.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/01/17/heres-a-tip-20-gratuity-may-be-the-new-15/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

1. I don't like to tip
2. I do tip
3. If I receive tips for sure I don't mention it to the tax man
4. Tips don't set working wage, government laws do


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've tipped 20% in the past for good service, but I see no reason to make that my base tip amount.

If I'm not provided with good service the tip goes down, no matter what. If the service is just plain ok, then I'll throw 15% or so. If the service is below standard, they either get no tip at all, or something piddly.

I know servers expect a tip as part of their wage and that they are not compensated well to begin with, but I feel it's wrong to make tipping mandatory, unless there is a movement on the business side to make above average service mandatory. To me, tipping is the customers way of communicating to the server when they are doing an adequate job, and exemplary one, or one that is unacceptable.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The wife basically makes me tip at 15% on the penny. She has a tip app on her iphone and uses it whenever we go out. I have no issue in doing so when I feel we have been given "adequate" service. For great service I might throw a little more at it. But if the service is bad I personally do not feel they should be tipped, or at least not at a standard rate of 15%. If they do get that on a regular basis for bad service then they will never do anything to try and make you experience nice or even to the basic level expected.

It seems to me that over the years we have made it a mandatory thing placed entirely on the customers. All you ever here is "these people make nothing, they depend on their tips to survive" this may be true in some cases but it is wrong in my opinion. They should not have to count on the tips just to survive. Business owners depend on it and this article above just proves that even more. It's just like the $0.05 per bag charges. It's just another way to push operating costs onto the customer and pocket more profits.

The last paragraph on that article is most likely true.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm usually a 20% tipper unless the service sucked, then it's a round-up to the next $5 or $10 increment that close to 10%

I've tipped more just based on rounding up and not waiting for change. 

The most, percentage wise, I have ever tipped was $20 on about a $50 tab. We had walked in to the Memphis Fire BBQ at about 5 minutes to closing. We thought it was open later. However, the waitress sat us and served us happily and gracefully even though they'd had everything cleaned up and ready to close. She earned that $20 and the restaurant gained a lot of favour - not like they need it, the food is amazing.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

About 2 months back us four ate out. We had a great time, spent a bonus bit of pay. The server was a fun lady and we all had a great laugh while there. She tripped, spilled a tray, smashed up a plate or two. At the end of that dinner we gave her an extra 20 bucks simply because she was too nice for that to happen to and knowing that broken plate was coming right out of her wages.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

keeperofthegood said:


> 1. I don't like to tip
> 2. I do tip
> 3. If I receive tips for sure I don't mention it to the tax man
> 4. Tips don't set working wage, government laws do


This. I agree on all 4 points.

I don't feel I should pay someone who was hired by 3rd party to do their job. Serving is their job and they get a wage for doing it. now I have to pay them because they did it well? Yes. I do tip. and I tip well, when I get good service.

I have no problem leaving a shitty tip. if i get below satisfactoty service you're getting a shitty tip. If I get bad service, you get no tip. I have no problem not leaving a tip. 

a lot of servers pull in a A LOT of money. and I can guarantee you most of them don't report it all on their taxes.

bottom line, if servers are going to start expecting a tip just for showing up, I'm going to expect extraordinary service for showing up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Depending on the quality of the restaurant service we tip between 10% and 20%, or whatever works out conveniently with the money we have in hand. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I tip only if I am served. If I have to walk up to a counter I don't tip.

If service is good I tip 15%. 

If it's excellent I tip 20%

If it's really bad, I'll leave a few cents just to let them know.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

[video=youtube;Z-qV9wVGb38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qV9wVGb38[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> I've tipped 20% in the past for good service, but I see no reason to make that my base tip amount.
> 
> If I'm not provided with good service the tip goes down, no matter what. If the service is just plain ok, then I'll throw 15% or so. If the service is below standard, they either get no tip at all, or something piddly.


This also my tipping criteria. I have no problem leaving no tip for bad service. I know that sometimes it is the fault of the kitchen staff or the manager understaffing, etc. but I am the customer, I chose their restaurant and they should be honoured that I am spending my hard earned cash on what I am trusting them to provide - a pleasant experience. On the other hand, I will be very generous - even beyond 20% or more - if I feel that everything was perfect.

One thing I learned from watching a troubleshooter report on Global a while back is that it is not uncommon for restaurants to pocket all servers' tips for themselves. The report advised that you ask your server who gets the tips you leave.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I tip too much. I grew up in a country where tipping didn't really exist (though it does now, due to American influence) and I get confused by the whole thing. I tend to be over-generous. Unless they really suck. Then I won't tip.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't calculate tips to the cent. I judge every single dining experience individually. Generally for an adequate service I leave about 12-13% on total bill. Which could be closer to 15% pre tax. If I recieve above average, great service (which happens maybe about 3 times a year) then I aproximate 20% or more. When I get a great server who I determine has done their best to make my experience enjoyable I have no problem rewarding accordingly.
When I was in Asia for 5 weeks I recieved amazing service pretty much every time and heavy tipping (or any tipping) isn't always the norm. 
In Bangkok if I left 20 baht (ab0ut 64 cents) on a $40 bill they were practically kissing my boots. I didn't leave 15% there but I usually left the equivelant of a couple dollars. Guess I'm cheap when I can get away with it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

seem like we all operate in a similar fashion. i have no problem over tipping for exceptional service. i usually round up a little on the high side for service that was decent. but if i get crappy service, you get a penny in my water glass. 
i don't know if canadians do that custom, and even in the states it's really old. but used to be, that was the signal for crappy service. 

also like the rest of us, i don't tip people who work the register at a donut shop or similar such nonsense.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I also make a judgment call at the time of the experience - I estimate about 15% and go from there - if it's good service, I'll leave about that 15%, and if it's bad, I'll go backwards, and use my level of annoyance to decide where to stop (and I try to take into consideration how much is the server's fault - i.e., sometimes the food can be meh, but the service is good kind of thing). 

We often make the joke of having a stack of bills on the table, and taking away from it from every slip up...that was on some show a long time ago and I can't remember which one...

I'm happy to tip a little more for a fun pleasant experience - i know the server is a salesperson (like we're not going to be buddies forever or go for a beer after...lol), but if we get through dinner with a few laughs and a good experience, that's good for me...
there are very few times when i've left no tip, there has to be some really bad stuff going on...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> seem like we all operate in a similar fashion. i have no problem over tipping for exceptional service.


as do I. here in AB we have 5% tax, so I usually x3 and round up to the nearest 5 for good service and round down for less than good service


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lotta skinflint cheapskates on this board it seems. 20% has been the defacto standard for as long as I can remember. Hey, it's your money, spend it how you like. But servers, like it or not, make a significant portion of what is not exactly a 'luxury lifestyle' from their tips. Service has to be truly brutal for me to deviate under, and stuff like a screwup in the kitchen doesn't count against a waiter/waitress who is communicating well and attentive.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I generally tip 15% - more for exceptional service and at places that I go to regularly (usually because the service is exceptional). At my regular breakfast place, I never leave less than $2, though the bill is always less than $10.

If the service is poor, I leave no tip at all - otherwise the server just assumes that you are cheap.

I have always understood 15% to be the standard - and I know lots of wait staff that would agree. I can remember when 10% was the standard and 15% was reserved for exceptional service. 

I would love it if we went to the Australian system where there is no tipping - restaurants pay their staff a living wage and fire the incompetent ones rather than waiting for them to quit because they are not making any money from tips.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

keto said:


> Lotta skinflint cheapskates on this board it seems. 20% has been the defacto standard for as long as I can remember. Hey, it's your money, spend it how you like. But servers, like it or not, make a significant portion of what is not exactly a 'luxury lifestyle' from their tips. Service has to be truly brutal for me to deviate under, and stuff like a screwup in the kitchen doesn't count against a waiter/waitress who is communicating well and attentive.


I'm sorry, but if they don't like it, they can quit. Why is it my problem they chose to be a server? They accepted the job knowing tips are their primary income. most don't even file all their tips under income. sure, if they work at Denny's or IHOP, they might not take away enough money to go buy a fancy watch or a designer purse, but the ones that work at steak houses and fancier joints make a crap load on tips. 

a standard waiter/waitress probably takes in 40-50k. alot more at fancy joints

Nurses(non registered) make something like 60k/yr and they have to literally clean your shit and work in a germ infested environment. that doesn't sound fair to me.

Being a waiter/waitress is one of the few jobs that doesn't require post secondary education that can amount to a good living wage without having to work outside or on a job site.

there are A LOT of jobs out there that pay less for a lot more work and bullshit. 

And for the record, I have been a server.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I'm sorry, but if they don't like it, they can quit. Why is it my problem they chose to be a server? They accepted the job knowing tips are their primary income. most don't even file all their tips under income. sure, if they work at Denny's or IHOP, they might not take away enough money to go buy a fancy watch or a designer purse, but the ones that work at steak houses and fancier joints make a crap load on tips.
> 
> a standard lunch for 2 people at a sit down restaurant is $30 for 2 people. that's a 10-12$ meal and a drink. that's a 5 dollar tip. 1 hour to eat and get out. let's assume 3 tables which is not a lot and a 3 hour lunch rush.
> 
> ...


I know some people that have been doing it for years and love it. Depending on where you get in the money is pretty damn good.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I know some people that have been doing it for years and love it. Depending on where you get in the money is pretty damn good.


This is true. It really depends on where you work as a waiter/waitress. Even myself, I am more inclined to tip better at a nice popular establishment.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

blam said:


> I'm sorry, but if they don't like it, they can quit. Why is it my problem they chose to be a server? They accepted the job knowing tips are their primary income. most don't even file all their tips under income. sure, if they work at Denny's or IHOP, they might not take away enough money to go buy a fancy watch or a designer purse, but the ones that work at steak houses and fancier joints make a crap load on tips.
> 
> a standard waiter/waitress probably takes in 40-50k. alot more at fancy joints
> 
> ...


Now you sound like the guy from "Resovior Dogs". 
I wonder how well servers do at the busy restaruants. Like if they can server 4 tables an hour getting at least $5 per table, thats $20 an hour + their wage. This for no education.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tipping is a bit like fundraising by school councils. During the Ontario Harris government, public schools were mandated to have councils formed of parents, "members at large", faculty, and in the case of high schools, students. They oversee many matters of policy, that are not otherwise dictated by the school board or ministry, but they also help organize events, and fund extra-curricular programs through fundraising. Trouble is that once you start getting good at fundraising, school councils started getting antsy that it was the "thin edge of the wedge" and that money normally provided to schools for art supplies, music supplies, furniture, library acquisitions, and basic athletic equipment, would start getting clawed back because, after all, the school councils "don't need it".

Same thing with tips. People CAN make decent money on tips, but it depends on the good graces of the clientele, the quality of the food, and management. The server may be busting their hump but if the kitchen is mismanaged, or the dishwasher not well-maintained, or any of a zillion other things that have nothing to do with the server's intent to provide good service, their livelihood can be impacted on. It *should* be the case that they make a dependable and decent living wage, and be inspired by decent management and good working conditions to provide good service. It should NOT be the case that management claws back, or skimps on, wages under the presumption that "Well, they'll make up for it with tips".


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I tip but I don't like it and only do it because it is a custom. Do you tip when you buy gas or at the grocery store or the sales women at the shoe store. The last guitar you bought did you take $100 bucks out of your wallet and tuck it in the salesmans top pocket. Ya I know I am cheap.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

deadear said:


> The last guitar you bought did you take $100 bucks out of your wallet and tuck it in the salesmans top pocket.


Nope I shop at Long&Mcquades where its pretty much self serve.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> About 2 months back us four ate out. We had a great time, spent a bonus bit of pay. The server was a fun lady and we all had a great laugh while there. She tripped, spilled a tray, smashed up a plate or two. At the end of that dinner we gave her an extra 20 bucks simply because she was too nice for that to happen to and knowing that broken plate was coming right out of her wages.


People like you make the world a better place.

...and I'm not even a 'warm and fuzzy' kind of guy.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

For me it depends on the service, though even if it's outstanding I'm not what you would call a big tipper. Though I do tip at McDonald's...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Now you sound like the guy from "Resovior Dogs".
> I wonder how well servers do at the busy restaruants. Like if they can server 4 tables an hour getting at least $5 per table, thats $20 an hour + their wage. This for no education.


10 years ago I was pulling in 12-15/hr. and that is considered to be on the low side.

I then graduated from post secondary shortly after, and was pulling in 15/hr in my fist office job...

I was at popular dining place on friday and I gave a $15 tip. she had at least 3 other tables on the go. I was out in under 1 hour. probably closer to 45 minutes. 4x15 = $60 + wage. almost $70 an hour.... and for an idea of how busy it was, there was a 1 hour wait to get a table and it wasn't slowing down when I left. I bet she was pulling that kind of traffic for at least 4 hours....


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

But she might only get two shifts a week.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Fader said:


> But she might only get two shifts a week.


once again, as unfortunate as it may or may not be, not my problem she can't find a job. Should I ask my clients for a tip when it's slow at the plants up north so I can prepare for a lay off?



keeperofthegood said:


> About 2 months back us four ate out. We had a great time, spent a bonus bit of pay. The server was a fun lady and we all had a great laugh while there. She tripped, spilled a tray, smashed up a plate or two. At the end of that dinner we gave her an extra 20 bucks simply because she was too nice for that to happen to and knowing that broken plate was coming right out of her wages.


I might be wrong, but I'm 99% sure an employee is legally never bound to pay out of pocket for equipment damaged whilst on the job. This is why companies have insurance. I know when I was serving, people dropped entire trays filled with meals and never had to pay cent.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ever seen the movie "waiting"? i keep thinking of that scene with the angry waitress. i swear i know that character.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

As a former waiter, in my university days, I can tell yas...tips are a HUGE part of waiter/waitresses salary. Bars were more fun than restaurants and lunch time was the worst...everybody`s in a hurry...customers and chefs. After work bars, especially sports bars, can be more like going to a party than going to work...thats how I saw it. Tipping in Japan is easy...there ain`t any, and customers don`t pay after each round they order, you pay once at the end...in Canada the girls with a short skirt, a low cut and a smile always did very well in the places I worked and got better tips as the evening wore on. I liked the work, always enjoyed meeting the people and you get to know how to read your customers...some wanna play some just wanna eat and get somewhere else. I always did well.
Know who the best tippers are? Other waiters/waitresses `cause they understand it`s a hard job...not to offend any members here but Americans were among the worst tippers in the places I worked...maybe things have changed, it`s been a long time since I worked in the industry.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> Other waiters/waitresses `cause they understand it`s a hard job...not to offend any members here but Americans were among the worst tippers in the places I worked...maybe things have changed, it`s been a long time since I worked in the industry.


Well I guess if Waiters/waitressess are among the best tippers then they aren't doing so bad after all. In my opinion there are lots of hard jobs that don't pay well and don't receive tips. I have to think that of all the ones complaining about not making good tips maybe they should look at themselves and what kind of job they are doing. For me 90% of the time I don't experience servers doing a great job.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

When I was over in the Philippines I went up the mountain to do some ziplining. One each side there are 2 guys that make sure you're in the harness properly and they send you off and receive you on the other end. These guys made nothing and only relied on tips. I had no problem dropping 30% or more in their tip bucket. My live was basically in their hands.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> ...not to offend any members here but Americans were among the worst tippers in the places I worked...maybe things have changed, it`s been a long time since I worked in the industry.


That could be becuase EVERYONE expects a tip in the States! I was so amazed when I went to San Fran 3 years ago. I could not believe how many people had their hand out and if you DIDN'T know to tip, they made absolutely no bones about telling you! (I had no idea the express checkin outside the airport required tipping the person at the counter)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I usually overtip, but with poor service it would decrease.
I tip the freaking pizza dude probably 10-15%, for what? Not sure.

I frequent the same place for breakfast and tip the regular waitress there well.
She's pretty hot, but a great waitress.

My nephews girlfriend picks up shifts on the weekend in a strip bar and makes phenominal tips.
That maybe different story though.

I wonder if tips are more along the lines of an incentive for the server to serve better.
Better servers make better tips, no?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> I usually overtip, but with poor service it would decrease.
> I tip the freaking pizza dude probably 10-15%, for what? Not sure.
> 
> I frequent the same place for breakfast and tip the regular waitress there well.
> ...


I used to tip the pizza dude because i'd get my pizza in under 30 minutes. usually 20 minutes. now it's a minimum 40 minutes so I no longer do delivery. 

again, tips are for exceptional service. if I am waiting over 40 minutes for a pizza, that is not exceptional. I can order it, pick it up, drive home and eat it in under 40 minutes and save myself a few bucks in the process


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I TIP based on the service I get, poor service equates to lower tip really screw up and no tip is forth coming. I am not sure that we will ever see servers get a decent wage fro the employer and often I am told that if we start to pay them then we will end up with servers that don't want to move their ass's to get the service out to the customer and I can see the point being made as possibly valid, I don't know what the solution could be but while it is like it is I will continue to tip from 15%-to a high of 25% less taxs ( I never tip on tax )ship


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it should be based on service, I used to like the work and maybe it came across, don`t know....some folks tipped better than others, we didn`t stop to count the tip after each table...we totaled em up at the end of the shift...if we made good money we figured we did a good job. Other servers were the best tippers because they understand the job, yeah a good waiter can make good money depending on where they work, but like I said....been a while since I worked as a waiter, maybe things have changed, don`t know. If I go somewhere and I get good service I tip well, it`s hard work that those who have done understand. Those who have never done the job perhaps don`t know that a server can`t survive without tips, very tough to make ends meet and they all have their stories...they may have kids to feed on those tips. On the other hand if a server doesn`t like the job they should find another. When we finished out shifts at 2 am, we were wired and not ready for sleep so we would go out to late night places that catered to other servers, I had a lot of fun doing the job. Not all customers were charmers either, let`s not forget that, there was just no making some people happy fortunately for me those were few and far between. No idea whats it`s like today so can`t comment on that, when I did it in the mid/late `80s maybe it was different. Walk a mile in a waiter`s shoes, then judge.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Should seniors on a fixed income, college students trying to pay high tuition costs or teenagers that don't have a lot of money to throw around have to tip as much as a working person even if the service is good?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Should seniors on a fixed income, college students trying to pay high tuition costs or teenagers that don't have a lot of money to throw around have to tip as much as a working person even if the service is good?


Seniors should already know it and students need to learn it. Live within your means. If you can't afford to eat out, including tipping for appropriate service, then don't eat out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Seniors should already know it and students need to learn it. Live within your means. If you can't afford to eat out, including tipping for appropriate service, then don't eat out.


Can't argue with that


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Exactly, let`s call it eating out 101...and hard to argue with but watch, somebody will.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Seniors should already know it and students need to learn it. Live within your means. If you can't afford to eat out, including tipping for appropriate service, then don't eat out.





GuitarsCanada said:


> Can't argue with that


Problem with teens is that you dont WANT them and their goaty friends raiding your fridge.

In college we lived off take out. It was marginally more expensive than when we cooked, it was cooked (raw chicken anyone?) it was cooked without immolation (omg blackened chicken shouldn't mean charcoal on a bone but I was hungry so I still ate it) and we didn't have a ten foot tall pile of dishes all the time. Of the seven of us that lived in a shared house only two of us knew how to cook for ourselves too which is not an unusual division in college kids. In the USA most universities force new students into dorms and onto meal plans. Not because they want to make a buck (though they do) but half starved students don't tend to make the end of the year.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> exactly, let`s call it eating out 101...and hard to argue with but watch, somebody will.





sulphur said:


> lol


and we have!!!!!













PS WHY IS THERE NOW AN ATTACHED IMAGE?


----------

